# Two separate battery circuits?



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a new Aristo C-16 in which I installed the QSI Aristo pnp sound decoder along with the QSI g-wire decoder for the Airwire 9000 transmitter. After reading Stan Cedarleaf's comments on the QSI system needing 24 volts, I set up my batteries 
for 24 volts, but now am unsure about running the loco on 24 volts. Is this amount of voltage going to burn out the motor on the loco? Do I need separate battery circuits for the r/c controls and the locomotive? I also have some Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0's and 2-6-0's which I want to equip with the QSI system. From what I have read, the Bachmann locos need only 14-17 volts to run. Is it going to be the same situation with two circuits? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

The QSI decoders will handle 36 volts. You should be able to use wour Airwire transmitter to set the CV that controls max voltage to whatever voltage you want to set it to. Most Aristo locos can handle 22 volts but I'm not sure about the new C-16. Ask this on the Aristocrafr Forum.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have 24 volts the loco will get about 22 volts max.. Run the loco & see if the speed is to fast, if so I would drop the voltage down to 18 or 19 volts.. See if that speed is fast enough.. If it is I would use that voltage for the other locos.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I found that the Arisot-Craft GP-40 locomotive will run more efficiently with the higher voltage batteries. The first tests I made with lower voltage batteries was with the QSI decoder running on analog. The GP-40 is running with 24 volts into the decoder. 

I've just installed the QSI decoder with G-wire receiver in an LGB 2117 locomotive with powered tender. It runs just fine with 14.4 volt Li-ion or the Aristo Craft 21.5 volt Li-ion. 

I'm just getting my feet wet with DCC and it's been a definate learning curve. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Don't know if I've made all the right turns or not.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember that 24 volts in will not produce 24 volts to the motor, you lose a few volts in the output stage. I run my DCC layout at 24v and have about 12 QSI's, most are in Aristos, and a few in USAT and others. No problems so far. 

Limiting the max voltage does limit the AVERAGE voltage to the motor, but since it's PWM output, the full voltage is present to the motor. You need to worry more about too high a voltage to your lights more than the motor, some dropping resistors are in order. 

Regards, Greg


----------

